# Submissive behavior while putting on leash



## donedeal (Jan 28, 2009)

My dog has recently started laying submissive on her side/back everytime I go to put the leash on her for a walk. She only does this when I'm taking her for a walk, not my partner. I don't want her to think she's in trouble everytime we go outside! Is this something I should correct and if so, how?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

How do you go about putting on the leash? What is your body posture?

If you are standing/leaning over your dog when putting the leash on, it might be scary for her. If you are not doing it already, kneeling down at her level, next to her when you put on the leash is far less threatening.


----------



## donedeal (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheetah said:


> How do you go about putting on the leash? What is your body posture?
> 
> If you are standing/leaning over your dog when putting the leash on, it might be scary for her. If you are not doing it already, kneeling down at her level, next to her when you put on the leash is far less threatening.


If I had to guess, it probably stems from getting her to sit and stay until I open the door and exit. She had a habit of bolting out the door in front of me before I could even get it open. So we started making her sit and stay until I opened the door and walked out. Maybe we did it so many times she things she in trouble whenever we go out. But at least now she waits!


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

One of my dogs does the same.. probably because she is little and i HAVE to lean over her to put on the leash (sometimes when i kneel my back hurts.. SUCKS since i'm just 17)

You may try to have the dog sit and stand next to you and put the leash on while side to side.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

donedeal said:


> My dog has recently started laying submissive on her side/back everytime I go to put the leash on her for a walk. She only does this when I'm taking her for a walk, not my partner. I don't want her to think she's in trouble everytime we go outside! Is this something I should correct and if so, how?


Not much info. How old is dog? What methods were used to get dog to sit by door?
With a scared/submissive dog I would not want to be throwing any corrections at her as it could go from laying down to laying down and peeing.


----------



## donedeal (Jan 28, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Not much info. How old is dog? What methods were used to get dog to sit by door?
> With a scared/submissive dog I would not want to be throwing any corrections at her as it could go from laying down to laying down and peeing.


She's 11 months. I'd say "Maddie, sit". She would sit, then put the leash on her while leaning over her. Then while she is still sitting, I would say "stay". Then I would open the door, if she got up or came towards the door. I'd close it and we'd start back at sit, stay and repeat until she remained in the stay position while I walked out the door and said "come". She pretty much has it down, but she still does the submissive positioning whiile I put the leash on. Not peeing, but she assumes that same position and pees whenever we raise our voice to her. We've stopped.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

donedeal said:


> She's 11 months. I'd say "Maddie, sit". She would sit, then put the leash on her *while leaning over her.*


I would really try not leaning over her to put the leash on. There are a lot of dogs at my job who get really scared if I lean over them (some roll over on their backs, and some even pee all over themselves), and I have to kneel next to them to do anything with them.


----------

